
The incredibly frustrating reason there’s no Lyme disease vaccine - klipt
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/5/7/17314716/lyme-disease-vaccine-history-effectiveness
======
himom
Lyme disease is rampant in Silicon Valley wherever the deer are. And the deer
ticks (vector) are very small.

[https://www.sccgov.org/sites/vector/resources/disease-
contro...](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/vector/resources/disease-
control/Pages/lyme.aspx)

[https://patch.com/california/losgatos/the-truth-about-
ticks-...](https://patch.com/california/losgatos/the-truth-about-ticks-and-
lyme-disease-in-santa-clara-county_bcc2ac4c)

[https://www.mercurynews.com/2014/02/19/stanford-study-
finds-...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2014/02/19/stanford-study-finds-lyme-
disease-widespread-in-bay-area-open-spaces/)

~~~
DrScump
Crap. #1 on the hit parade, Fremont Older, I used to hike most Mondays.

------
buvanshak
Glad to know that a vaccine was pulled out of market due to safety
concerns...Another one that followed the same was the Rotavirus Vaccine [1],
even after it was found "safe" during trials.

1\.
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm4843a5.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm4843a5.htm)

------
sitkack
Does the dog vaccine work on humans?

~~~
himom
It’s not approved for human use. A human taking it would be gambling with
their health.

